# Rabbits nipping other rabbit's bum?



## LaylaLop (Jan 17, 2012)

So my bf and I had both rabbits out on the couch while watching a movie. They aren't officially bonded yet, but he had Mumford and I had Layla. Everytime Layla would hop over onto my bf's shoulder where Mumford was, he'd take a nip or two but only at her butt and would nudge her face. Since she's not spayed, does this mean what's left of his male instincts are trying to kick in, or was he being territorial of my bf's shoulder, or is this normal bun behavior? He'd only nip once or twice and then stop and it wasn't a bite or accompanying a grunt. It was just when she'd get close and turn around by his face, he'd nip her butt and she'd sprint off.

It's been a while since I introduced rabbits, so input is welcome!


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 17, 2012)

Its normal bonding behavior, my girls do it >.< Watch close though, they can get viscous fast.


----------



## LaylaLop (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd clap or separate them when they'd do it, then they'd go back to sitting a few feet apart and groom themselves.. It's only his first full day at home, so I don't expect instant bonding, I figured it was normal but just wanted to ask anyway!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 17, 2012)

I would translate it something like "hey you, don't put your butt in my face, this is my space" 

Since rabbits have the padding of fur this is how they communicate. It's also why we have to teach them not to nip the furless buns (people).

The nose bonk is a toned down version of saying the same things- trying to get attention or to get the other to move or establishing boundaries. I'm very glad he's only niping at her bum and bonking her face. Sounds like he's very good at communicating his boundaries without getting violent. I wouldn't leave them alone yet though until they get everything sorted out.


----------

